# employment



## letigre

hi all!

im a young fit aussie climber/groundsman (qualified arborist tradesperson), looking for work somewhere on the canadian west coast for three to six months (as of after christmas this year), preferably close to ski slopes (not fussy where at this point). i have 4 years of industry experience in the local byron bay (north coast of N.S.W), been involved with high profile and difficult pruning/removal for both commercial and domestic customers and have excellent references from both current employer and well respected australian consultanting arborists. i am looking to expand my knowledge of trees through working with an experienced and professional canadian crew and will shortly gain international recognition through joining the ISA.

regards,
tiger


----------



## clearance

letigre said:


> hi all!
> 
> i will shortly gain international recognition through joining the ISA.
> 
> regards,
> tiger



Wow, I thought you had to do more than that, I have been saying here for some time that the ISA thing really swells heads, see what I mean? Tiger, there is work here in B.C., lots of dead pines in the interior of the province to be removed, for example.


----------



## letigre

haha by recognition i mean recognition of my 'australian' qualifications, in arboriculture. i talked to a few people and according to them i cant call myself an arborist where the aussie 1604 course isnt the standard, ie canada. however i can sit the I.S.A. test and be legally employed as an arborist internationally. maybe they gave me the wrong information? i dont know, but i wasnt implying that i was an internationally acclaimed arborist or anything, no headswelling just out of context.


----------



## clearance

letigre said:


> haha by recognition i mean recognition of my 'australian' qualifications, in arboriculture. i talked to a few people and according to them i cant call myself an arborist where the aussie 1604 course isnt the standard, ie canada. however i can sit the I.S.A. test and be legally employed as an arborist internationally. maybe they gave me the wrong information? i dont know, but i wasnt implying that i was an internationally acclaimed arborist or anything, no headswelling just out of context.



You don't need ISA anything to climb here, it is asked for by a few outfits, but there is no legal requirement. The only legal requirement for climbers is if they work aroung high voltage, they have to be certified (and not by the ISA, nothing to do with them at all). Most of the work here is removing trees, we have lots of them. Don't get all hung up on the ISA thing, if you can climb up and put a tree on the ground quickly you will be working.


----------



## SRT-Tech

^ you talking high voltage Mains or the working around residental feed wires? :help: cuz i'm working a contract right now around (over) a residential feed to the house....


----------



## clearance

SRT-Tech said:


> ^ you talking high voltage Mains or the working around residental feed wires? :help: cuz i'm working a contract right now around (over) a residential feed to the house....



The need for qualified guys starts at 750 volts, residential service lines are 240 volts. Anyone can do it.


----------



## letigre

oh ok i've obviously been given the wrong info then. i was told if your seen to be promoting the tree's health in anyway; ie remedial pruning, you had to be certified, but if that isnt the case in B.C. and majority of the work is removals, then ill save my self some money and nightmarish study. 

you know any tree companies i could send a resume to?

thanks clearance


----------



## clearance

If you come here you will find work. I have never got a job from a resume, they seem to get thrown in the garbage. People want to actually see you work. Call people up, tell them what you can do and say "try me out for a day" Works for me everytime. There is a lot of work here in all fields, seems anyone with a pulse gets hired, too bad the good ones are rare.


----------



## letigre

ahh right ok. so your in b.c. whereabouts? where is this dead pine forest?


----------



## clearance

letigre said:


> ahh right ok. so your in b.c. whereabouts? where is this dead pine forest?



Ha, this dead pine "forest" is an area bigger than England, like its freakin huge. Check it out on Google-pine beetle B.C.


----------



## Mtnman4ever

*Need short term help PM*

Hey Clearnce 
Is ther work falling trees from the pine bark beetle? Id be happy to do af months work in September Maybe make some cash to go back to College I have all my gear n but perfer to work with some one ,

Though Iam selling some of my stuff on ebay . I can use the cash and As I posted Craigslist and it frie wood for free crap and Guys working for wood hacks are killing us .

thanks


----------



## clearance

Almost everything is cut down by machine, there isn't that much money in logging it. Way too much on the market. I am doing res., may go do some utility again.


----------



## DonnyO

clearance said:


> Almost everything is cut down by machine, there isn't that much money in logging it. Way too much on the market. I am doing res., may go do some utility again.




You spiking those res. tree by chance?


----------



## clearance

DonnyO said:


> You spiking those res. tree by chance?



Of course I am, but its ok, they are all removals, like I'd care if they weren't.


----------



## DonnyO

Thats why I respect you man. Too many people buy into the PC crap these days..................


----------



## toronto

Dear world cup winner (cricket).
I can advise you check before you board a flight about pay.
I live in toronto iam sick of no valid licence ,no photo id ,no pasport due to police cases in this field i see many guys like that .I have some good guys.
Here is what i can offer for you.
rate 25 to 35$ /hour exp climbers i can offer if you are smart can manage crew.
I work in toronto if my self i can go every day estimates i can offer you all day work.
if u are confident can manage work,crew i like to here from you.
Iam in toronto i have bucket truck,dump truck 2 chippers,log grapple hoping to get city contract buying all equipment.if you are interested let me know or send e-mail to
[email protected]


----------



## Justice

just curious... is a US CDL Class A license acceptable? It is valid across all of Canada and the US no matter what state it is out of, but are you saying you want one out of ONT?


----------



## clearance

toronto said:


> Dear world cup winner (cricket).
> I can advise you check before you board a flight about pay.
> I live in toronto iam sick of no valid licence ,no photo id ,no pasport due to police cases in this field i see many guys like that .I have some good guys.
> Here is what i can offer for you.
> rate 25 to 35$ /hour exp climbers i can offer if you are smart can manage crew.
> I work in toronto if my self i can go every day estimates i can offer you all day work.
> if u are confident can manage work,crew i like to here from you.
> Iam in toronto i have bucket truck,dump truck 2 chippers,log grapple hoping to get city contract buying all equipment.if you are interested let me know or send e-mail to
> [email protected]


Buddy, he wants to be on the westcoast, not in that festering hole. Sorry man, I mean the center of the universe. The power is shifting to the west, the proud and strong west, down with Quebec and Ontario running the show!


----------



## letigre

toronto said:


> Dear world cup winner (cricket).
> I can advise you check before you board a flight about pay.
> I live in toronto iam sick of no valid licence ,no photo id ,no pasport due to police cases in this field i see many guys like that .I have some good guys.
> Here is what i can offer for you.
> rate 25 to 35$ /hour exp climbers i can offer if you are smart can manage crew.
> I work in toronto if my self i can go every day estimates i can offer you all day work.
> if u are confident can manage work,crew i like to here from you.
> Iam in toronto i have bucket truck,dump truck 2 chippers,log grapple hoping to get city contract buying all equipment.if you are interested let me know or send e-mail to
> [email protected]



hahah! oh come on clearance! he likes cricket, i can dig that! 

cheers for the offer mate, but clearance is right i want to be near this pine beetle epidemic and my gf who will probably be working in whistler. sounds like a good thing you've got going however.


----------



## clearance

The coast has no pines, they are inland. You will be able to find work though, maybe not treework, maybe in construction. Whistler is booming, hard to find a place to live, you'll figure it out.


----------



## SRT-Tech

no more work in the pinebeetle kill area, its almost done, felling wise. Lotsa of fallers heading back home to Vancouver Island. 

Lotsa construction work though, in vancouver


----------



## toronto

*l*

www.gobbank.gc.ca
check the results.


im Sort by: Job # Job Title Salary Location Date Posted 
2800258 Arborist
$12 to $25/ Hourly, 40 hours, Other Benefits North Shore, BC 2007/05/01 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2803148 Arborist
$28 to $35/ Hourly, 32 hours, Bonus, Other Benefits Toronto, ON 2007/05/01 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2796035 Arborist
To be negotiated Burnaby, BC 2007/04/30 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2796897 Arborist
$15 to $20/ Hourly, 40 hours, Other Benefits Halton Hills, ON 2007/04/30 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2798708 Arborist
To be negotiated Penticton, BC 2007/04/30 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2792981 Arborist
To be negotiated, Other Benefits Kelowna, BC 2007/04/27 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2788787 Arborist
$11 to $22/ Hourly, 44 hours, Other Benefits Hamilton Downtown / Flamborough / Dundas, ON 2007/04/26 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2790216 Tree trimmer
To be negotiated Keswick, ON 2007/04/26 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2791701 Tree service technician
$14 to $20/ Hourly, 40 hours Carp, ON 2007/04/26 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2767411 Arborist
$14/ Hourly for 40 hours Thunder Bay, ON 2007/04/25 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2770271 Arborist
To be negotiated Windermere,Muskoka, ON, ON 2007/04/18 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2771354 Tree service technician
$25/ Hourly for 40 hours Edmonton North, AB 2007/04/18 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2704059 Arborist
$17 to $24/ Hourly, 44 hours, Other Benefits Calgary South West, AB 2007/04/13 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2704114 Arborist
To be negotiated, Other Benefits Edmonton and Area, AB 2007/04/13 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2724268 Tree service technician
$17 to $24/ Hourly, 44 hours, Other Benefits Calgary and Area, AB 2007/04/13 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2724271 Tree service technician
$17 to $24/ Hourly, 44 hours, Other Benefits Edmonton and Area, AB 2007/04/13 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2761383 Tree service technician
To be negotiated Area surrounding the City of Edmonton, AB 2007/04/13 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2747476 Arborist
$18 to $25/ Hourly, 40 hours, Other Benefits Greater Van/Fraser Valley Area, BC 2007/04/10 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2683729 Tree trimmer
$15 to $25/ Hourly, 40 hours Burnaby area, BC 2007/04/05 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2739751 Tree trimmer
To be negotiated Edmonton North, AB 2007/04/04 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


4939773 TREE WORKER
Dependent on experience. Regina, SK 2007/04/03 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2735160 Tree pruner - landscaping
To be negotiated, Other Benefits Burnaby, BC 2007/04/03 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Page : 1 
| New Search | Modify Search |


----------



## SRT-Tech

be as that may, there is no more pine beetle work. There might be municipal or private companies, but the pine beetle contract is spoken for, not hiring no one else.


----------



## clearance

SRT-Tech said:


> be as that may, there is no more pine beetle work. There might be municipal or private companies, but the pine beetle contract is spoken for, not hiring no one else.



How do you know this? Maybe not falling, but he can't fall, not certified. There are millions of dead and dying pines in the interior, lots by houses and powerlines, all I do is saw them down.


----------



## SRT-Tech

check your messages.


----------

